# Suche HDTV DVB-C-Receiver mit PVR(-ready)



## Sonic51 (12. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Ich suche einen HDTV-fähigen DVB-C-Receiver der auch PVR(-ready) hat.
Preislich sollte er net zu teuer sein, da ich Student bin 
Leider kenn ich mich in diesem bereich nicht so gut aus und im i-net find ich auch nicht das Wahre, aber vllt könnt ihr mir ja hier helfen 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe

P.S.: schwarz sollte er auch sein


----------



## derseppl (12. September 2010)

Hi,

soll er einen CI-Slot haben? Ich habe auch erst danach gesucht, natürlich möglichst billig 
Ich bin auf zwei gestoßen.
Einmal der hier:
Arion AC-2710 VHD PRCI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Da gibt es auch ein eigenes Forum für den Hersteller. Scheint wirklich sehr gut zu sein für den Preis was ich so gelesen habe. Muss man halt z.B. für Kabel Deutschland ein passendes Alphacrypt-Modul kaufen..
Dann hab ich noch den gefunden, der jetzt dann hoffentlich bald erscheint: (Hersteller sagt im September....)
TechnoTrend TT-micro C832 HDTV Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Der wird dann meiner werden wegen der Kabel Deutschland-Unterstützung. Zusätzlich dazu hat er noch einen CI-Slot. Von dem gibt es afaik noch eine baugleiche Version für Unitymedia die schon verfügbar ist.
Beide sind natürlich PVR-Ready.

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2010)

Welcher Kabelanbieter? unitymedia zB, da gibt es so oder so nicht viele... was haben die nochmal als Verschlüsselung? Nagravision? Da find ich keinen einzigen mit pvr... ^^


----------



## derseppl (13. September 2010)

Also Unitymedia und KD benutzen afaik Nagravision. Bei KabelBW weiß ich es nicht. Für Unitymedia habe ich auch nur einen einzigen gefunden. Den hier:
TechnoTrend Görler TT-micro® C834 HDTV
Von Technotrend sind alle TT-micro C83x baugleich bis auf die Verschlüsselungsart. Die Bewertungen für den C834 sind auch ganz gut (bei Amazon).

Ansonsten müsste man den Umweg über den CI-Slot + CI-Modul gehen was das ganze teurer macht. Außerdem funktionieren die Alphacrypt-Module mit neurer Firmware nicht mehr für Nagravision. Vielleicht gibt es noch andere Module, das weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Sonic51 (13. September 2010)

Angenommen ich hole mir den TechnoTrend TT-micro C832 und ziehe dann i-wo hin, wo ich unitymedia oder so haben sollte, könnte ich den td über entsprechendem CI-Modul nutzen?


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2010)

Das hängt davpn ab, kann aber oft billiger sein, den receiver zu verticken und einen neuen zu kaufen, als sich extra noch so ein CI-Modul usw. nachzukaufen, vor allem wenn es nach und nach mehr DVB-C in D gibt und die Receiver eh preiswerter werden


----------



## derseppl (13. September 2010)

Das stimmt, allerdings ist die Frage ob es nicht auch so ginge. Sowohl Unitymedia als auch KD nutzen nämlich Nagravision. Ob dann wirklich auch beide ohne weiteres laufen, muss man halt ausprobieren. Es kann auch sein, dass die Receiver nur unterschiedlich zertifiziert sind, aber beide Anbieter möglich sind.
Da müsstest du dann am besten beim Hersteller anfragen.

Ein weiteres Problem des CI-Moduls ist neben den Kosten von >50€ auch, dass afaik kein Modul aktuell Nagravision unterstützt. Die Alphacrypt-Module unterstützt das nur mit einer alten Firmware.


----------



## Sonic51 (15. September 2010)

...was wär denn mit einer dvb-c-karte für den pc? kann dann doch bestimmt mit nem programm die filme aufnehmen oder?


----------



## derseppl (15. September 2010)

Bei einer Karte mit Tuner für den PC bekommt man aber auch nur die verschlüsselungsfreien Sender rein. Manche Karten haben einen CI-Modul-Slot, wobei aber wieder das Problem mit der fehlenden Nagravision-Entschlüsselung besteht.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, auf DVB-T zu setzen um hochauflösend aufzunehmen (wenn du günstig wohnst) oder du nimmst alles über das Analogkabelnetz auf.

Du kannst dich auch mal bei Ebay umschaun, du brauchst ein CI-Modul von Alphacrypt mit der Firmware 1.16 bzw 3.16 um über Nagra schaun zu können.

Bei KabelD ist es übrigens so, dass das neu angebotene CI+-Modul kein Nagra braucht, allerdings kann man bei einem CI+-Modul warscheinlich kaum was aufnehmen.


----------



## Sonic51 (15. September 2010)

Ich hatte mir überlegt diese Karte hier zu holen, da sie ja recht günstig ist und ich von technisat weiß, dass es eine recht gute Marke in diesem bereich ist.
Was haltet ihr denn davon?


----------



## derseppl (15. September 2010)

Schaut wohl ganz gut aus die Karte siehe hier: Technisat Cablestar HD2 - Test - DVB-C-Empfänger - PC-WELT

Aber denk dran, du brauchst noch ein CI-Modul mit Nagraentschlüsselung. Ohne das kannst du kein KD oder Unitymedia gucken. Die Module kosten bei Ebay so um die 70€ mit der richtigen Firmware. 

Für andere Pay-TV Anbieter brauchst du andere Entschlüsselungsmethoden die normal aber von jedem CI-Modul gehandhabt werden können. Da kannst du dich mal auf der Seite von Alphacrypt informieren.

Mal ganz nebenbei. OnlineTvRecorder kennst du oder? Mit dem kannst du auch aufnhemen und runterladen. Musst nur fleißig Bannerklicken, dann bleibt das kostenlos.


----------



## Supervisior (16. September 2010)

Das Alphacrypt Classic kommt mit allen Karten zurecht, die Unitymedia ausgegeben hat. Falls man sich partout nicht sicher ist und ca 50€ mögliche Mehrkosten verschmerzen kann, kann man sich daher Bedenkenlos ein Alphacrypt Classic kaufen und ist damit für alle Eventualitäten gesichert (es kann ja durchaus der Fall eintreten, dass man von UM mal eine UM01 Karte aufgedrückt bekommt, warum auch immer).Aktuelle Firmware auf dem AC ist derzeit v3.19.Läuft derzeit auf meinem Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD einwandfrei.


----------



## Sonic51 (30. September 2010)

Mir is heute auf- bzw wieder eingefallen, dass ich in meinem Monitor (samsung t260hd) einen eingebauten dvb-c tuner hab und ein CI-Slot^^
nur wie funktioniert das? Haben soweit ich in erfahren bringen konnte Unity Media hier.


----------



## derseppl (30. September 2010)

Supervisor hat es schon geschrieben: 
Mit dem Alphacrypt Classic Modul laufen alle Karten von Unitymedia. Wenn du nur eine I01,I02 oder I12 Karte hast geht auch das Alphacrypt Light Modul.
Eine Übersicht findest du ->hier
Schau also welche Karte du hast und dann kannste das passende Modul z.B. bei Amazon bestellen.
Das Modul kommt dann einfach in den CI-Schacht und die Karte in das Modul. Das wars auch schon


----------



## Sonic51 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hab heut ma n bißchen im inet geschaut und bin dabei auf dieses CI-Modul hier gestoßen
Wäre zwar net PVR-Ready aber für die sender die ich gucken will reichts eig...
...was sagt ihr dazu?


----------

